# Best Film Schools on the East coast



## Superman (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering what are some Good film schools on the east coast. I have Syracuse in my mind right now. I'm looking for a school where i can get a degree. If any one could give some insight on Syracuse and also name some others it would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2006)

First five that come to mind: NYU, BU, Emerson, Ithaca, SUNY Purchase


----------



## M. Night Fan (Aug 24, 2006)

FSU   Totally kick arse.


----------



## Superman (Aug 25, 2006)

Josh, I've heard that in BU you dont make a film until Junior Year...do you know if that is true...can any also give any insight on syracuse and their film school


----------



## Josh (Aug 25, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, out of all those schools that I listed, Emerson is the only one where you WILL make a film before junior year. Most schools prefer to give students a solid grounding in theory before they pick up a camera. I personally disagree with it but they're pretty prestigious schools so I assume they know what they're doing. 

The film school at Syracuse is probably comparable to BU in terms of facilities and overall quality. I don't know anyone in the film program but I do know people who go to the school and they all really love it.


----------



## Mark Denega (Aug 25, 2006)

> Josh, I've heard that in BU you dont make a film until Junior Year...do you know if that is true...can any also give any insight on syracuse and their film school



Correct. I'm attending BU this fall as a freshman, and film concentration does not start until junior year. However, I should have my liberal arts credits handled by the end of this year, meaning I'll begin my film classes sophomore year.

The fact that film classes do not begin until a certain year in no way retracts from the quality of any program at any school. It really depends on what method you think will best help you to succeed. I was accepted to both Emerson and BU, but ultimately decided on BU because I thought it would be more advantageous for me to develop great writing skills and gain knowledge and material for films before jumping right into it. This is obviosuly a matter of opinion.

Besides, the fact that the school will not allow me to pick up a camera before I fullfill liberal arts requirements will certainly not stop me from writing/shooting my own stuff on DV during my first year.  

The five schools that Josh listen are certainly worthy of being labeled as "top" film schools in the east. Other schools that come to mind are FSU and NCSA. Hoftra has a decent program as well.


----------



## Cody Brown (Aug 26, 2006)

> I personally disagree with it but they're pretty prestigious schools so I assume they know what they're doing.



This is a really dangerous way to look at things.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2006)

> Originally posted by Cody Brown:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">I personally disagree with it but they're pretty prestigious schools so I assume they know what they're doing.



This is a really dangerous way to look at things. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Disagreeing or assuming that they know what they're doing?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 26, 2006)

I was annoyed when I found out NYU didn't let us shoot films until second year. Having been through first year, in which I directed two award-winning radio dramas and learned to shoot 35mm stills, I now trust them completely. They have a great program lined up, and it's probably the same at the other big-name film schools, even if it sounds frustrating waiting to shoot movies, it's not. Preparation is one of the single most important things in filmmaking, and they do a great job preparing us.


----------



## flakytayok (Apr 12, 2008)

i just went yesterday to visit syracuse for film and was incredibly dissapointed. All the transmedia students including film and photography are thrown in the basement of this hideous building, where the walls aren't even painted and the heating sistem makes really loud noises. I also got to speak with a student and she seemed very excited about the fact that they "never do anything" and pretty much just do whatever they want, and never even have assignments or papers, they've had one paper of three pages the whole year.
Some other student who was a senior majoring in video arts said the department didn'e even exist three years ago, which would be a good explanation for how terrible the installations and equipment are.
I also went to syracuse and it was completely different, much more organized and a lot nicer installations, they also do a lot of hands on projects, it seems quite competitive to get into the department.


----------



## Sketchy21 (Apr 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by flakytayok:
> i just went yesterday to visit syracuse for film and was incredibly dissapointed. All the transmedia students including film and photography are thrown in the basement of this hideous building, where the walls aren't even painted and the heating sistem makes really loud noises. I also got to speak with a student and she seemed very excited about the fact that they "never do anything" and pretty much just do whatever they want, and never even have assignments or papers, they've had one paper of three pages the whole year.
> Some other student who was a senior majoring in video arts said the department didn'e even exist three years ago, which would be a good explanation for how terrible the installations and equipment are.
> I also went to syracuse and it was completely different, much more organized and a lot nicer installations, they also do a lot of hands on projects, it seems quite competitive to get into the department.



SO you went visited Syracuse and then visited Syracuse? I hope that's not right


----------



## Hailey (Apr 13, 2008)

I would say FSU and NCarts, emerson. 

At NCarts you start making films your your freshman year. They have amazing facilites they have a whole studio film village unlike, syracuse which I visited and was also not impressed. They pay for your productions, and its small enough that you get the personal attetion. Its also a school dedicated completly to the arts so no other outside majors. You work with the others schools like drama  and music. I was going to a school for film before I decided to transfer and they wanted you not only to be a film major but you also had to complete like a regular major like something in the humanities and sciences, english history etc,  so you were double majoring. 

FSU is also in a class of its own as far as east coast schools are concerned they only let in like 25 freshman they have great equipment and facilites as well.


----------



## cam22 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm a student at FSU Film School in the undergrad program and I just started a blog about my experience through film school. If anyone is interested in what you will be doing at FSU check it out! My Blog


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 23, 2009)

NCSA is a good school.  They are among the top 10 films chools in the US.  The school has connections in CA and NY, as well as NC.  Also the dean is Jordan Kearner.  He brings his film students to work on his movies for Disney.


----------

